# what is "running clear?"



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

fill me in becaue i couldn't finish my last glass of mirolax and gatorade....took the two dulcolax tabs though at the end......goign but not clear if that's relaly what it's supposed to be like...however, the pills take about 6-12 hours to work, right? i guess i still have all night.....


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Is this your first time doing this?


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

no , but it's been three years.......


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes it should actually be "clear". Don't worry this will take some time. I went a good 10 times before I was clear. Then I went another 10 or so times clear. Wish I could have drank less of it in retrospect. Anyway, these preps take quite a while to go all the way through you. Best wishes.


----------

